# Wanted: Beekeeper - $20,000.00 For 10 Days Part-Time Work



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Cost me a lot more than that to get rid of my psychotic ex-wife.

Sounds like fun, but not worth getting married for.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Would Rat throw on a wig for half the cash? We just got the last one moved out of the house in June, so unless I can hire the neighbor's kid I'm out.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh that would be priceless! I'd love to see Rat entertain a city dwelling lady used to wearing shoes and having glass in the winders.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*gotter did*



BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Oh that would be priceless! I'd love to see Rat entertain a city dwelling lady used to wearing shoes and having glass in the winders.


Applied within 20 grand up front will buy a few hives 50 grand will put me in bullseyes ball park. Only because I have the psycho wife to bring in the cash And Jodie and Buffy says "only if you had hung on to yours uncle Bill."


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i've seen that show, It's quite hilarious.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

I've saw the show too it's ok. Only drawback there is eventually you have to take your wife back.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

jim fischer writes:
2) One or more kids still living at home

tecumseh politely ask: would they accept a very friendly grey dog as a substitute?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Sorry, tecumseh, pets won't do.

I think that the idea here is to contrast the "parenting skills"
of the different parents.

One person asked via e-mail if the wife could be the beekeeper, 
rather than the husband. Maybe others know if the husbands
are ever swapped, but I don't see why the husband would have
to be the beekeeper.

I've never seen the show, as it is clear and compelling proof that
TV has not just become the "vast wasteland" that was predicted 
in 1961, but that a much older quote is also once again true:

"_The people long anxiously for two things, bread and circuses._"
--Juvenal 

But, $20K is $20K, so it is not my place to question anyone
else's motives, as it would seem clear to me that they would
have 20,000 reasons. I have no kids living at home myself, 
so I don't have to grapple with the decision, and can "earn" a 
few drinks acting as a "casting consultant" to the assistant 
to the assistant to the dog walker of the producer, or some 
such nonsense.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Mathispollenators said:


> I've saw the show too it's ok. Only drawback there is eventually you have to take your wife back.


From what I've seen that is a whole lot better than keeping the one they give you!!!!


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> From what I've seen that is a whole lot better than 
> keeping the one they give you!!!!

I don't know who first defined the terms clearly, but:

a) "Bigamy" is defined as one wife too many.

b) "Monogamy" is exactly the same thing.

Therefore, it seems clear that all marriages are 
examples of the triumph of hope over experience.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Beesource goes national- beekeeps abound- the silver screen beckons- the fleeting imposter, fame.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Yea, I watched that show once.

It wasn't about what I thought it was about. ;-)


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Billy Y. said:


> Yea, I watched that show once.
> 
> It wasn't about what I thought it was about. ;-)


Wrong channel Billy. Check out late night Showtime they have the show your looking for


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Well....ABC, NBC, CBS, and all the others combined don't have enough money for me to even consider the proposition. The lady I met 34 years ago is still by my side, and there isn't a better one on the planet as far as I'm concerned. And I'll guarantee that there are four kids who will back up my contention that there isn't a better mother either. 


Now if the storyline involved shipping Dad off for a couple of weeks in exchange for $20,000 or maybe even a couple of movie passes......


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Marriage is the leading cause of divorce.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jim, You told us to contact you and guess what I just got in my e-mail. Elishia sent me an invite. So I guess they are going about finding the beekeeper that they want in more than one way.

I replied w/ a Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Barry Digman said:


> Well....ABC, NBC, CBS, and all the others combined don't have enough money for me to even consider the proposition. The lady I met 34 years ago is still by my side, and there isn't a better one on the planet as far as I'm concerned. And I'll guarantee that there are four kids who will back up my contention that there isn't a better mother either.
> QUOTE]
> 
> She's standing right behind you reading what you type, isn't she...


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

They contacted us, too! I really thought it was a hoax. We would never consider it though. Greg and I have seen the show a couple of times and it looks like absolute torture for everyone involved. We wouldn't be a contender anyway. Our youngest is 19 and in college. 
Susan


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

We could use the money but I don't know if I could handle the wife being away for that long.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Be careful, the real producer is named "Rebecca", and is an ABC
employee, and I've never heard of "Elishia". Apparently, there
are "head hunters" out there who want a percentage of the
money you would be paid in exchange for "giving you an
interview".

I'll check with Rebecca, and see what she has to say about this.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

We could use the money, but my wife said no way. Probably swap you out with a vegan or someone from ALF.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure the fifteen minutes of fame is worth the hassle or $20K. We have six kids from age 4 to 16, cattle (one that we milk and eat the rest), goats, sheep, chickens (laying flock and pastured broilers), dogs, cats and bees. They are all a sideline and would probably make for very entertaining TV. We live in a house we built ourselves and until a year ago were entirely off the grid. The weirdness alone would probably make us great candidates. I will not even consider it though because I'm sure my wife wouldn't take me back and I'm not sure anyone else would want me. 17 years and I'm still not house trained.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

From what I understand about this show is that you don't even get to choose what you do with the 20,000. The wife that stays with the opposite family tells you what you have to do with it in a letter after she leaves.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

If anyone can verify what IndianaHoney is saying about the 
money having strings attached, please do.

If this is the case, then I would consider getting involved with
care, as $20K spent the way someone else thinks it should be
spent is not $20K cash.

I will try to get in touch with the producer at ABC today, and find 
out just what kind of shell game these people play.

If I was mislead, I would regret having suggesting this to anyone, 
and I would retract my suggestion that anyone get involved.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

IndianaHoney said:


> From what I understand about this show is that you don't even get to choose what you do with the 20,000. The wife that stays with the opposite family tells you what you have to do with it in a letter after she leaves.


You are correct about that. My wife loves the show. They'll send over a wife who is the exact opposite of you!!! Than theres whats called "Rule Change Night" where the new wife lays down the law!!! We have kids and everything, me and the wife discussed this venture. We wouldn't do this for a million dollars.

The new wife would make you spend less time on the bees or even get rid of your bees, etc...

She will change your whole lifestyle. They go out of there way to find an exact opposite of you to make the show interesting.

Than, at the end of the show, they have "Meeting Night" where both couples exchange ancedotes about the how the exchange process went, etc. I've seen fist fights brew during these meetings!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

greenbeekeeping said:


> We could use the money but I don't know if I could handle the wife being away for that long.


I'll bet all of us could put that kind of money to use, but we'd end up spending more than the $20 grand on treatment for post traumatic stress disorder!
Susan


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

I don't understand who you would swap a beekeeping wife with?

A drone rights activist?

A wasp keeper?

A family that raises pure bred Varroa mites for the show circuit?

A family who has a son off fighting in the war against honey?

What exactly is the opposite of a beekeeping wife that's worth making a show out of?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Ken&Andria said:


> What exactly is the opposite of a beekeeping wife that's worth making a show out of?


An up town, up tight, high heeled, poshly-dressed, prissy type who thinks food products come from a grocery store delivery boy. Saw "The Bee Movie", and still thinks the bees are kept as slaves with no mutual benefit and should be set free. (As we all know, no living being has the right to own another living being) One who feels nothing can be learned or taught from bee keeping and the lessons of life, hard work, survival skills, and cooperative lives they lead. One who feels interaction with nature and the outdoors is that annual weekend ski get away in Vail.

She's my kinda girl (not)! I can't wait to watch this episode; only saw it once and laughed when they paired some city gal with a *******. They surely can't just toss people together without some coaching to get ratings, but maybe so?


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Ken&Andria said:


> What exactly is the opposite of a beekeeping wife that's worth making a show out of?


A vegan animal rights activist?


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Swobee said:


> An up town, up tight, high heeled, poshly-dressed, prissy type who thinks food products come from a grocery store delivery boy. Saw "The Bee Movie", and still thinks the bees are kept as slaves with no mutual benefit and should be set free. (As we all know, no living being has the right to own another living being) One who feels nothing can be learned or taught from bee keeping and the lessons of life, hard work, survival skills, and cooperative lives they lead. One who feels interaction with nature and the outdoors is that annual weekend ski get away in Vail.


Probably close, but would be worse than this even. I've sat through the show with my wife a couple of times... They will go out of there way to find an opposite who will be up your crawl constantly!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I spoke with the wife a few moments ago... Heres what your new temporary wife will be like:

If you eat meat, she'll be a vegetarian activist.

If your wife cooks dinner and does laundry, this temp wife will insist you do it.

She will most probably have a very different religious beleif than you, and try to convert you.

If you keep a "lived-in looking" house, she will be a neat freak, or vicy-versy.

If your kids are decent and responsible people, hers will be heathens, and her parenting skills and advice will be opposite of yours.

If you have a pretty wife, your temp wife will be ugly as home-made sin.

The list goes on and on...


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> Jim, You told us to contact you and guess what I just got in my e-mail. Elishia sent me an invite.


yeah, i got one of those too from someone out there in cyberland......


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow! I'm a Christian, and all I could say when I saw that video was "where are her antipsychotics? Can someone find her pills please!?" I'm sure there are some wacky people who claim to be Christians, but I've never met anyone like that. Kind of seems fake to me.

Anyway, I have to agree with others here. If you do this show, expect to be forced to lose your hives. And like I said, don't expect to spend any of that 20,000 on bees, because the replacement wife gets to tell you how to spend the money.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Jim are they looking for a full time Beekeeper or someone with around 25 to 30 hives? The idea in intriguing but scary I have watched the show and it would be my luck to wind up with a hard core Vegan.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

The statement made about the money having strings attached
was NOT accurate. Each family is paid $20K in "cash". but 
with taxes to be paid on the money, just for getting into the
process.

The money that could be allocated by one's visiting temporary
pseudo-spouse is extra, over and above the cash paid.

And who is "Elisha"? I dunno, and the producer, Rebbecca,
does not seem to know herself. 

As far as what KIND of beekeeper they "want", they have not been
picky about the size of the operation, but I would guess that they
would want the full-blown "rural" experience if they could get it.
To be blunt, I've never met anyone in "the media" who asked the
right questions, or even paid attention to the answers well enough
to "get a clue". Rebbecca is a nice girl, but she seems to simply 
want to leave all criteria negotiable, and talk to people, using her
own gestalt judgment to pick a family that "seems right".


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim

Really liked your defination of one or two wives!!! Guess I would make a good beekeeper for the show, but wife said NO! Anyway with 5 kids, 4 kids still home ranging from age 20 to 1 and a 22 yr old son/daughter-n-law and a grandbaby 1 the poor sole who came to my house would really appreciate it to get back home to her hubby I'll bet! Add all that to 80 cows, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 600+ hives of bees and she would be living in a nightmare especially during bee moving time!!!! Then helping do my auctions on Saturdays...no days off!!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I have never watched that show but if that vid by Dr. Wax is anything like it...I'm glad I haven't. That lady is whacked. And as far as her being a Christian, the hate she is displaying to her family and that attitude is nothing like anything I have every read in the bible. That women has some serious issues...I got one word of advice for her husband and family...RUN!!!


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

That God warrior video- scarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry stuff! Salem witch trial kind of stuff. Da** the pagans, or Buddhists or whatever. I've met a few. You're evil unless you live and believe exactly as they feel you should live and believe what they do. Some of the most judgmental people on this earth. 

Then you have your average run of the mill crazies. The last 'Christian' I met said God was speaking to her and telling her to get in the water. I was standing beside her and told her I didn't hear him say anything. 

Don't get me wrong, I go to church, though not actively. But the lady in that video was OUT THERE. She makes Me want to scream.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

At the risk of getting sucked too far off topic, I recommend "Under the Banner of Heaven," by Jon Krakauer. A real eye opener on religious fundamentalism. Al-Qaeda's got nothing on our own franchises.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Dubhe said:


> At the risk of getting sucked too far off topic


I believe it is getting off topic and needs to be taken to Tailgater. Dr. Wax, I have deleted your posts referencing the video. I find it not the caliber that I want beesource to be a part of.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, at least you offered an explanation. That I can live with. 

In the future I think you will find a friendly PM will go a long way to defusing these situations.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I would be interested. I am a bee keeper Wife. My hubby helps me with it. We have 10 hives right now and need to do a few more splits. We do swarm calls as well as removals. I also riase and breed rare and heritage breed poultry which is Heritage turkeys 2 breeds, Cuckoo Maran and black copper maran chickens, Muscovy ducks and Coturnix quail. I also grow organic food for sale to customers and deliver some to different cities. I also make home made soaps, lotions, balms using honey and wax form the bees. If I can get organic oils I use organic oils. We would really need the money. My hubby is also a State firefighter. I will send you a pm if they have not found anyone. Or if you want to email me you can email me 2 different places. But the one with the most read is my Farm email because orders come to that email it is [email protected]. I will send you a om as well. We also have 2 kids age 4 and 7 who love the bees and honey and will eat it right out of the hive. I am getting ready to buy my oldest a bee suite and start him his own hive.


Angi Harrover


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Angi_H said:


> I would be interested. I am a bee keeper Wife. My hubby helps me with it.


Now that would be interesting...make the other lady actually TAKE CARE of the bees instead of just tolerate having them around!!


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Good luck Angi!


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I allready got an email from the casting director Rebecca. So we will see how it goes when she calls us. Got to get out of debt some how. LOL> I will let you know what goes on if anyone wants to know. It was fast for her to get back to me that was sure. Ya my hubby is a firefighter for the state. Bees is my thing he is just along for the help and brawn lol.


Angi


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Angi, Be sure to let us know when your episode airs on this exchange so we call all see, provided you get on the show. Your lifestyle sounds very similar to ours. We raise cattle, goats, sheep, pastured chickens, eggs, my wife makes soap, and, of course, we have bees. Good Luck!


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I emailed her back that same night and so far have not herd anything. Maybe no. Who knows I will let you all know if I do hear something.

Angi


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I would suggest that others do what I did, and grab an
episode or two off a bittorrent site for review, or watch
the program on TV to get a feel for what they are getting
themselves into.

Let me make it clear that I think that the entire concept
is silly, but I do not feel that it would be my place to 
withhold the opportunity from others who might qualify
in terms of the basic requirements and want/need the money.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I had a phone conversation with Rebecca. They want to film someday in late Semtember or early October.

Around here, beekeeping is practically over. No swarms, honey harvested. I suggested June when the poison ivy is think as hair on a dog and I drag enough ticks into the house that the dog sleeps outside.

And then there are the swarm calls that interrupt dinner!

We'll see. My wife said she look forward to the vacation!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

She still has not called me yet. She had said in the email she wanted to call asap. Here in Ca we are still going hot and heavy with the bees at that time of year. Heck we still have blooming going and some citris is blooming again. My trees are showing signs of starting to put out flower blooms again. I hope she calls me soon this wait is killer.

Angi


----------



## ferreyah (Jan 2, 2007)

*I am interested*

Hello, everybody!

I have just suscribed to this forum and found this advice. I live in Uruguay (South America), a small country between Argentina and Brazil. Are you surprised i am sending this email? Well, i tell you: i read it and told my wife and kids. They answered: "Send them your data, perhaps you are lucky". So I am doing so. I think the job is thought for U.S.A. people but i don´t lose anythink sending this. Forgive me if it doesn´t make sense.

I am a Secundary ciences teacher and beekeeper since 2003. My wife is an accountant, and have two children: Lucía of 16 and Juan Andrés of 11. I have close to 50 hives in three apiaries near Montevideo and am working to increase the number of hives and improve quantities of harvested honey. I am returning to organic beekeeping, geting rid of chemicals against varroa. I read with much interest the Dee Lusby forum of organic beekeeping and enjoy sharing experiences and knowledge with beekeepers who live so far from my country.

Well, my name is Alvaro Ferrés Terra. My wife: Alejandra Canabarro Garaventa, and my kids:
Lucía y Juan Andrés. My adress is: Bvar. Artigas 4520 Apto. 1 - Montevideo - URUGUAY.
Emails: [email protected] ; [email protected]

Well, that´s all. Thanks you very much for your attention.

Best regards, 
Alvaro Ferrés


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Y they have only filmed here in the states for Wife Swap. I have still not herd anything from her and I was so hoping to. We have cerditors hounding us so badly this would have helps us so much. It would have paid them off to get them off our backs. Since I have not herd from her I have a feeling they found someone already. Since she had already called the other person and not me she might be going with you guys. We were so hoping we would be picked so that we could breath and get those creditors off our backs and wanting to sue us. I guess I will have to try to find somthing else to make some money and cancel some other services like the tv I cant cancel internet though as it actually makes me a little money for our farm CSA. Maybe we still have a chance but it dont look good. Because 3 emails and no response from her not even sorry we have found someone. Oh Darn. Anyway I was hoping and had been praying hard..... 

Angi


----------

